# Carpro orange peel removal kit



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Right, iv just discovered that carpro offer there denim and velvet kit. 

Iv been wanting to do my car for a while however wanted wet sanding training first.

Bit of advice regarding the usage.

Would I finish with a finishing or light polishing pad?

Am I right in thinking this will also remove defects in the paint?

Would M205 or M105 be suitable with this on VAG paint?

Any advice welcome.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They will work on vag paint just fine rob yes. There are vids of the osren pads being used with 105 on you tube, but IMO, as it's the pad doingthe work, I would use it with 205 for a longer cleaner work set

Keep the pads blown out regularly to stop build up. Stay away from edges and swage lines, work up to them not over them. 

From my experience they finish very very well, a polishing pad will tidy up the marring left. Just monitor heatband removal closely


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I was thinking M205 especially for first time. The kit seems to do a really good job without the wet sanding method.
Heat would be my main concern and would take extra care.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it better used with rotary or DA?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have used the 3401 with no problems, but I doubt a standard random orbital would have the desired effect due to the bogging. Remember you need the pad spinning to remove the tops of the "peaks" in the paint


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a flex pe14-2-150 rotary so will use that. Im excited now haha


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> I have a flex pe14-2-150 rotary so will use that. Im excited now haha


I'm telling you rob, if you can use a rotary, and have common sense, these are must haves. Not the quickest when compared with normal compounding, but the finish is far superior.

These will gather speed I hope this year


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

From a quick glance they do seem very good products. 

It seems to be the way with all correction, is to have the common sense and don't be stupid then results can be great.

Thanks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, the Osren velvet and denim pads are awesome! I'm amazed that they finish so clean! Certainly rotary only, I tried them by DA as well, but no good. I prefer the velvet pads to the denim though.

I think the CarPro pads use the same Japanese material.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill have a look at osren. 

Ill use it in the flex  and hopefully the finish will be great


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Where do i buy these from?


----------



## Huey (May 30, 2009)

Elite have them in both Denim and velvet:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I'm telling you rob, if you can use a rotary, and have common sense, these are must haves. Not the quickest when compared with normal compounding, but the finish is far superior.
> 
> *These will gather speed I hope this year*


I hope so, I will also be using them some time in next few weeks so look out for full write up :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers looks like I'm going to have to hide another purchase from the misses.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

do i just get the velvet 3000grit one and see how i go?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I have both but will probably use the denim.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm.... How many pads do you reckon ill need to do octavia? Just the one


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No chance I'd buy about 10 minimum.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Oooo right, i thought may need changing regular just not that often haha.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Got my car back from being serviced and they kindly washed it for me. Im sat in living room looking at all orange peels on doors  need to get this sorted
Cant really see it on picture:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes- I think 10+ for a car. Obviously they are not as durable as foam or even wool polishing pads, but hopefully they work out cheaper per pad than regular polishing pads. :thumb:

You will be able to go straight from these denim pads to a polishing pad or even a finishing pad as they finish down so well. 

Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> Yes- I think 10+ for a car. Obviously they are not as durable as foam or even wool polishing pads, but hopefully they work out cheaper per pad than regular polishing pads. :thumb:
> 
> You will be able to go straight from these denim pads to a polishing pad or even a finishing pad as they finish down so well.
> 
> Andy


Thanks for that. Just £35 for the pads seems steep in comparison with a 3m foam pad for instance that would do my car a fair bit more than once, i know its only once you need to do it and the characteristics of the pad and what you get out of it are different.

Any bulk prices? Haha


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Thanks for that. Just £35 for the pads seems steep in comparison with a 3m foam pad for instance that would do my car a fair bit more than once, i know its only once you need to do it and the characteristics of the pad and what you get out of it are different.
> 
> Any bulk prices? Haha


I hear what you are saying. We will be selling 5 for £15, but yes £30 is a lot for 10 pads. (However, you can re-use them, but they do loose there cut with each use).

That said, removing orange peel and saving 10+hours for just £30?- its a pretty good deal. 

Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> I hear what you are saying. We will be selling 5 for £15, but yes £30 is a lot for 10 pads. (However, you can re-use them, but they do loose there cut with each use).
> 
> That said, removing orange peel and saving 10+hours for just £30?- its a pretty good deal.
> 
> Andy


Oh i know haha, looking at prices for it to be done by someone but thats same with just enhancement details done by a polishing pad. I may buy five and do my doors and see how i get on, how often are they recommended to be changed?

Rob


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

one per panel imo, you can clean and re use afterwards, but will loose cut each use as andy says.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

So where do these pads sit compared to MF pads, are they doing the same thing (via different approaches)?


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

The 5 packs aren't available on your website, Andy, when do you think they'll be in stock?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Peadar_911 said:


> The 5 packs aren't available on your website, Andy, when do you think they'll be in stock?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter


denim 
http://www.carpro.uk.com/orange-peel-removal-pad-denim-135mm-5-pack/

velvet 
http://www.carpro.uk.com/orange-peel-removal-pad-velvet-135mm-5-pack/

Andy mentioned his sea freight order is due feb 5th, so possibly be in that lot? (he will be along to answer when he gets a chance I'm sure)


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We've used these pads quite extensively when detailing, they are designed moreso for heavy defect correction, advantages are:


Minimal Heat
Fast Defect Removal
Low Dust
They work well with Fixer but we've found it also works really well with Meguiars 105.

You would still have to follow up with a polishing and finishing compound to recover the finish.

The pads are quite durable, hence why we offer them for sale as singles instead of a multi pack, a single pad would be more than enough for a few panels.

Alex


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

As Alex has suggested, the uni-grit abrasive polishes are also great with these pads (M205 and M105), but I dont sell those, so please buy CarPro Fixer! :doublesho :lol:



lowejackson said:


> So where do these pads sit compared to MF pads, are they doing the same thing (via different approaches)?


Whilst the MF pads target is swirl removal (with the benefit of some orange peel reduction) they are primarily for safe swirl removal via a 2 step process. DA only for some of the systems too (Meguiars for example).

The Denim and Velvet pads are really targetting RDS and genuine orange peel removal with swirl reduction an added bonus (will need followed up though). I would say that the denim pads remove up to 50% more clear coat per pass than the heavy cutting MF system (3/4 versus 2/3)- something to be wary of especially if you are a 'no-PDG-er'. And we recommend rotary (or forced DA) only. :thumb:



Peadar_911 said:


> The 5 packs aren't available on your website, Andy, when do you think they'll be in stock?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter


5th of February is when the worlds slowest boat gets onto shore. Just in time for polishing season! 



CraigQQ said:


> denim
> http://www.carpro.uk.com/orange-peel-removal-pad-denim-135mm-5-pack/
> 
> velvet
> ...


Bingo! :wave:

Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill be using my flex pe14-2-150 with 105 or 205, but don't have a PDG as of yet, whether i can borrow one or not.

Maybe ill have fire a bit before going for it.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Ill be using my flex pe14-2-150 with 105 or 205, but don't have a PDG as of yet, whether i can borrow one or not.
> 
> *Maybe ill have fire a bit before going for it.*


With some sort of blow torch?! :doublesho:devil:

I'd suggest 205 as it gives better work time and lets the pad do the cutting.

PDG is good to know how much each pass is removing ,but if it is like most newer VAG paint, it will be 2-3 microns per pass, with 2-3 passes required for orange peel removal. :buffer:

Andy


----------



## Huey (May 30, 2009)

Is there a recommended type of backing pad for these (Firm, soft etc)???
Also given I drive a BMW which type of disc would you say would work best??? (2008 solid black paint)......really interested in these,the only thing I hate about my car is the orange peel, its that bad that even my non detailing mates comment on the "ripple effect" in my paint:wall:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Huey said:


> Is there a recommended type of backing pad for these (Firm, soft etc)???
> Also given I drive a BMW which type of disc would you say would work best??? (2008 solid black paint)......really interested in these,the only thing I hate about my car is the orange peel, its that bad that even my non detailing mates comment on the "ripple effect" in my paint:wall:


It will obtain good results with any backing plate really, but if you can switch to a harder plate for flat panels then this will be beneficial and switch back to a softer pad for contoured surfaces for safety. :thumb:

I would recommend the denim for medium to hard paints (BMW, VAG, Mercedes) and the velvet for softer paints and re-sprayed panels.

Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I may order 2 or 3 tonight and give it ago on my doors while keeping an eye out for a paint depth gauge for decent money.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CarPro.UK said:


> With some sort of blow torch?! :doublesho:devil:
> 
> I'd suggest 205 as it gives better work time and lets the pad do the cutting.
> 
> ...


Andy do you mean a pass or a set?


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Andy do you mean a pass or a set?


A set of passes! Yes- I mean per set. Thanks for spotting that. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Huey said:


> Is there a recommended type of backing pad for these (Firm, soft etc)???
> Also given I drive a BMW which type of disc would you say would work best??? (2008 solid black paint)......really interested in these,the only thing I hate about my car is the orange peel, its that bad that even my non detailing mates comment on the "ripple effect" in my paint:wall:


We use a 3M or Liquid Shine Cushioned plate, the pads are aggressive enough without adding anything more with a firm plate, a bit of cushioning helps, especially with the curves.

Alex :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No probs I thought 3 microns per pass were a bit extreme :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

EliteCarCare said:


> We use a 3M or Liquid Shine Cushioned plate, the pads are aggressive enough without adding anything more with a firm plate, a bit of cushioning helps, especially with the curves.
> 
> Alex :thumb:


Feel free to PM me an amazing deal haha I want to order some but need persuading to spend the money.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope this will give a few an idea as to what can be achieved with the Denim paints used in conjunction with Fixer. The car in question had been brought in to have a paint correction detail and it was clear from the off the bonnet had been resprayed badly. And this was verified later with the gauge. The owner asked if anything could be done or would it require a further respray. 
Bonnet before. Test set area.​








​








​
As you can see there has been a few cats playing also. But more important if the solvent pop around the light in the picture. Readings where take and I carried out t 2 sets with the denim pad and few drops of fixer, Brushing clean after every set, to maintain the cut of the pad.​
Before and afters.​








​








​
Now where the denim pad has had an effect on the peel it does not deal with deep RDS, as the pad skims the surface. So reducing high areas until level. The deep scratches have to be dealt with separately and in this case these where edges out with foam.








​









I then continued to work my way around the bonnet once I was happy with the reduced peel, while monitoring the paint levels as I went. I then turned my attention to the deep marks and then followed up with a finishing set of fixer on a 3m Blue to refined the finish.​








​








​









HTH Gordon.​


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Feel free to PM me an amazing deal haha I want to order some but need persuading to spend the money.


Not posting to take sales away from Andy, just offering our feedback on the product as we're one of the first to trial these in the UK. However, if you did want to purchase you're welcome to use our *DW* discount code. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks perfect


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was going to wet sand my car in the summer but these look like they could make it so much quicker so will definitely be getting some of these instead.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

great finish, but i still see peel?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> great finish, but i still see peel?


 Our eyes sight is good. But limited when it comes to paint depth and reading. Sometime you just have to know when to stop and call it a day.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> great finish, but i still see peel?


Sometimes a huge improvement is the correct way to go. No amount of polishing would produce such a finish, and I think it's fair to say that it's still a better finish than the WRONG person wet sanding would achieve. Honestly, such pads, be them car pro or osren or who ever, produce a stunning finish


----------

